
OpenEMR Version 5.0.1 Released: Ushers in Golden Age - exception_e
http://www.openhealthnews.com/content/openemr-community-releases-monumental-upgrade-their-open-source-ehr-version-501-ready-downlo
======
johnbwilliams
Been waiting for OpenEMR 5.0.1 long time, the Patient Portal will be a game
changer for implementing patient centered care, the true future of eMedicine
... excited is a understatement right now

------
exception_e
Matthew here from the project. Hit me up if you want to spend some of your
nights hacking on healthcare!

Email is in my profile.

We could really use some clean coder volunteers to help with our ongoing
development!

